# Ghost Shrimp



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

Are there 'ghost shrimp' on the coast of NC? I was in Gulf Shores, AL recently and they are a much sought after, prized bait.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

When I'm at OBX tonight I'll look and if I have a wifi connection will let you know.

I slurped them out at New Smyrna Beach earlier this year with my homemade slurp gun. Those things are super soft and unless you take the time to tie them to your hook with thread or fine wire they will either fall off when you cast, or get sucked off by pinfish.


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

Almost 200 views and only one person may know?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Witler said:


> Almost 200 views and only one person may know?


There's your answer..........NO


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I've read that yes there are. I have never personally seen them....but have never really looked either. Mostly because I figured like digger said they would be fall off the hook soft. 


So when you fished the gulf did you use them? How ?


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

dialout said:


> I've read that yes there are. I have never personally seen them....but have never really looked either. Mostly because I figured like digger said they would be fall off the hook soft.
> 
> 
> So when you fished the gulf did you use them? How ?


Yes, they are delicate. Tie on using 'fishing thread/bait wrap thread. They are fished mostly in the wash/behind breakers.


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

Here are some comments about the use of 'Ghost Shrimp' from another board in the Gulf.

If you can get them, do use them, they are fish candy.
Almost magical, several times I've seen one person steadily catch fish while no one else did, because they had ghost shrimp.

No they won't stand up to any chunking, especially with heavy lead. Use as little weight as will keep you set and just toss them out. Wade out if you need distance.

A bait holder hook helps keep them up on the hook, just thread them on. A khale hook is good too, the sharp bend helps keep them on.

I saw a guy fishing Sheepshead with some he said he'd salted, they were much firmer.

+1
in the surf they will often outproduce fresh shrimp 2X, 3x, 5x or more!
Frozen shrimp @ 10X to 20X to 1

From my experience anything over a one ounce weight will usually rip them right off the hook.
Insert the hook at the base of the tail and up into the head.
Break large ones in half.
I use a 1 1/2" x 3" piece of panty hose to wrap the pieces and keep them on the hook ;-)


You might try wrapping them in a little piece of an old nylon stocking or mesh from a fruit/vegetable bag. It would keep them from flying off the hook or getting pecked apart as fast by bait stealers, but would still have the taste and smell of the ghostie.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

If you are coming to the NC coast I suggest you bring your own with you - and give us the report - Thanks.


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

OBX Jay said:


> If you are coming to the NC coast I suggest you bring your own with you - and give us the report - Thanks.


Therein lies the problem, I live in NC. That's the reason I was wondering if they were on our coast. I was in Gulf Shores earlier this year, that is how I found out about them, I didn't have a 'shrimp pump' so I couldn't catch any to use. Everyone that I spoke with and the forums say they are great bait, as the one guy said, 'fish candy'. Shrimp pump is a bunch of PVC pipe glued together to make a suction pump for getting the 'ghost shrimp' out of the sand. Bunch of videos on U Tube.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I swear this looks like a alt-personality of Dave
Asks then answers his own question when there isn't a response ..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Good morning, everyone . . .*

*http://www.lunkerhunter.com/Fishing_Articles/make_your_own_ghost_shrimp_pump.htm*

*Tight Lines !*


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I already have my fish candy in NC, it's called sand fleas, no pumping or thread involved, will catch all day long and stay on the hook way better. My 2c.


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

greg12345 said:


> I already have my fish candy in NC, it's called sand fleas, no pumping or thread involved, will catch all day long and stay on the hook way better. My 2c.


I guess it's just another bait option. Does seem interesting but also seems to be more work involved than raking fleas.


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks for the vids, ez2... good reference material...there are many more on the U Tube.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Witler said:


> Thanks for the vids, ez2... good reference material...there are many more on the U Tube.


Anytime, sir . . . Glad to help !

Tight Lines !


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Just curious...why are ghost shrimp more effective than local cast netted or the store bought variety? If they won't stay on the hook sounds like a pain in the a$$. Wondering what is the attraction to that particular bait. No offense. Always interested in new information.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe we are talking about " Neotrypaea californiensis " ( Callianassidae ) being used as bait and not " Palaemonetes paludosus " . . . They are BOTH called "Ghost Shrimp".

Also, there is the Mantis Shrimp . . .

Tight Lines !

*https://www.montereybayaquarium.org/animal-guide/invertebrates/bay-ghost-shrimp*

*http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/american-glass-shrimp.php*

*http://www.thebassbarn.com/forum/4-home-port/310035-mantis-shrimp-pics.html*


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Couldnt you buy one of those dollar store pool squirt thingys the kids use to squirt each other in the pool?


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got back and as suspected had no wifi where I was at. Low tide was mid day during the days I was there and I was on the piers during that time. I did do some surf fishing in the early morning and evening and saw what appeared as ghost shrimp burrows up higher on the bank but without any water there could not try to slurp them out. The beach at Hatteras is rather steep versus flat so it made looking for them difficult. Also the sand is much coarser so that will make slurping them out hard as well.


----------



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

Digger54 said:


> Just got back and as suspected had no wifi where I was at. Low tide was mid day during the days I was there and I was on the piers during that time. I did do some surf fishing in the early morning and evening and saw what appeared as ghost shrimp burrows up higher on the bank but without any water there could not try to slurp them out. The beach at Hatteras is rather steep versus flat so it made looking for them difficult. Also the sand is much coarser so that will make slurping them out hard as well.


Thank you, Digger for the follow-up. Hope you had a nice trip.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

@Witler,

Had a good time in spite of water clarity issues. OBX is a great place with very nice locals. It was just my luck that rough surf and previous rains had clouded up the surf while I was there. I was fortunate that some of the cloudy water shifted enough at Rodanthe late Wed afternoon that the Blues and Spanish showed up and I was able to catch a few. 

Most memorable was Thursday at Avon I just happened to be looking out past the end of the pier when I saw about 100 yards out the largest Manta Ray I have ever seen in my life burst out of the water. I have seen Manta Rays leaping before but never this large. At first I thought I was seeing a whale's tail coming out until this thing completely cleared the water. I never realized how large these things can get. That's my fish story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Is it legal to float a ghost shrimp out on a balloon?


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

1BadF350 said:


> Is it legal to float a ghost shrimp out on a balloon?


Only if using condoms as balloons.


----------

